# Baby Dog's First Obedience Trial



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix was entered in Beginner Novice for his first obedience trial this weekend. Yesterday he got his first leg with a perfect score of 200. Today he got his second leg with a 199. I also put him in rally novice for an extra leg and he got a 99. He's such a fun dog, loves leaping around between exercises! 

So many thanks to Sunrise and Titan1 for getting their dogs together and letting me have one of these spectacular puppies!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations! Not only did he do well, he's also doing it in style with his handsome self!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Go Team Phoenix!!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There's gonna be another bare naked registered nurse in no time. Though I guarantee that will be a short-lived title list. I can tell by the videos you've posted, Jodie, that he's destined for great things.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, what a great beginning!! Congratulations and way to go Phoenix!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations baby dog! Looking good.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Phoenix is a handsome guy.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Gotta thank Auntie Dawn too, she was there for him when he was the little fluff ball with green nail polish!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Great_ work you guys . . . and he has such a winning expression. Any video for us?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You know how proud I am of you two! I can not wait to see what the future holds! He is a handsome and happy boy..Titan says way to show em kiddo!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are awesome together  
Congratulations again!
And yep, Dawn was truly there with and for the pups !!! She rocks


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A few pictures people took at the trial.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Phoenix.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow - fantastic scores! Way to go.


----------

